# Sisters baby stopped breathing



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, don't really know where to turn, just looking for some support

My sister's 2 week old baby stopped breathing three times last night. The first time my sister revived her and the second and third paramedics treated her. She is still in hospital being monitored and they can't find anything wrong. I am just so upset and worried, and of course my sister is worried it could happen again. She is being discharged tomorrow, I am so worried it will happen again and so is my sister. 

Would really appreciate any advice.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I would suggest that the hospital where she currently is shows her how to do basic life support so she is confident if anything should happen again, it may just be one of those things as tiny babies can breath hold occasionally but to put your sisters mind at rest if it were me I would ensure that parents know how to do basic life support

Let me know how she gets on and if you want any further advice ill be happy to help 

Nic
Xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks nichub

They were discharged today and a midwife is visiting them tomorrow, I hope she will go through first aid. I have suggested my sister look on the red cross website in the meantime.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes or the midwife can also go through it with her

Nic
Xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks nichub

Little one seems fine at the moment but community nurse thinks she has reflux and she now has two medicines for that. She is not sleeping well at all at nights and cries and hicccups a lot. Maybe it was reflux that caused her to stop breathing, maybe she breathed a bit in.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

She may well have choked a little, hopefully the meds will help xx


----------

